# How to find out about PR application progress?



## yojimbo (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi everybody,
I applied for both PR and TR in London High Commission in October 2014 on a basis of being married to SA national 8+years. TR come duly in 2 weeks as a Relative Visa without right to pretty much anything but being in the country for 3 years. At the time they told me that TR was done right in London so it was pretty easy, but all PR must go to Pretoria. We (me and my wife) had an 3 hour interview and all my documents was taken but no receipts or any ref numbers was issued. 8 month later we was moving to SA and I enquire in person in HC about progress and any ref numbers. They e-mailed me promptly(!!!) a letter signed by 2nd secretary of HC which in short told me to wait and that all gone to DHA in Pretoria with Ref No and Permit No on it. Since then we moved to Cape Town, a year gone and no any progress or news. I do not even know if my papers made it to Pretoria. Does anybody got similar problem? How to find out what going on in DHA? I tried to call and e-mail to London HC. Phone is on answering machine for years and nobody return calls either and no returning e-mails. I open a case with DHA help line without any results so far. To top it up London HC outsourced all Visas to infamous VFS in London from August 2015. This clowns immediately lifted fees sky high and next to impossible to talk to. The only line is premium line which do not want to connect from SA and e-mails are answered by people who do not even read questions asked. Dead end. Tracking on VFS is only for VFS processed applications. So who is responsible for an applications taken before VFS? Anybody here know any way to check? I do not want to wait 3 years to be told that they do not have my application or that PR was issued and used as a table napkin somewhere. Any ideas most welcome. Thank you


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Am also in same boat-dead silence from Home Affairs-no sms or email from them.


----------

